# What surf rod/reel? (What length rod, what size reel)



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

I am looking to get a surf rod/reel. I am already going to bring my 7' bass rig with me to throw lures with, but want something else to sling cut bait and shrimp with.

What length would you go with? I was thinking about 10' or 11'. I know to get a MH action.

Also what size reel do I need? It will be a spinning reel.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

My rods are 9' and 10' long. Doesn't mean an 11' wouldn't do just as well.
My reels are Penn 6500, 7500 and 8500, just for variety. I think the 7500 is optimum.
A lot of times you can get a deal at one of the tackle shops on a combo, saving you a little money on the package.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Ugly sticks make good very affordable rods. Depending on what you plan to cast and how good your casting skills are. I prefer from 9' to 11'. I typically use no more than 17lb test (mono) for surf casting. Any larger than 20lb gets difficult for distance casting.


----------

